# Princess Penny and her daughter Foxy



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you tell my goats are a bit spoiled?
Penny has grown to be such a wonderful dairy doe...I'm pleased with her long and dairy form and at just over 3 years old, she's really looking like what I want to breed my Nigerians to look like...miniature dairy goats!

Foxy was the smallest of Penny's quads at birth on March 8,2012 and now look at her! She's turning out to be almost mirror image of her mama's dairy form, I'm sure that her sire Murphy helped too with his length.
My Foxy baby is now weighing in at 43lbs at 6 months old, she's even surpassed her mama's weight at 5 months old(Penny was 1 of 3 and weighed 35lbs at 5.5 months)

I love how my little herd is moving into where I want to be...lets hope that Foxy freshens with an udder comparable, if not better than her mama's.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Foxy is a cutie for sure and hope you have good luck with her breeding for future milkers, when you do it..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm waiting until she's over a year old to breed....not sure though if I want to breed her to have Fall 2013 kids or wait for her to kid in spring 2014....will definately depend on how well she fills out.

Foxy is my first retained kid with my herd name and I sure hope she can fill her mama's hoofprints!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Penny is gorgeous and I LOVE Foxey's color. It feels good to finaly see what you have been trying to accomplish.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice looking goats! I bet it is neat to watch one you raised grow up! I made it farther through your site instead of just stopping at the goats you mentioned to me in my first thread....sure are cute babies you are getting! I'd like to have a few that size that never changed or acted different the rest of their lives. Really neat location for your place too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are beautiful Liz! Love the length on Penny!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice, Liz, and I love Penny's brisket. It must be wowzers when she's set up if I can see it so well when she's just out and about. Nice, nice girls!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful girls, love the color of Foxy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You can really tell Foxy is going to be a really well put together doe.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very pretty girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Each of you are very sweet

I love my goats no matter what they look like...though I am very partial to Black and White that look good:wink:

GTR... I think I have the "perfect" area for goats... It's all hillside! A real pain to build on but my goats like it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty girls! I love Miss Penny


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Riley :hug:


----------

